# Testing for JRD through Dogenes



## happysprings (Jan 31, 2014)

Quite some time ago, I saw posts by GSD breeders about the value of testing for RD at DoGenes. I am not able to find that information now. Can anyone tell me of your experience with the testing and if breeders of GSD have confidence in the tests? I am researching this subject and as I recall GSD was the most vocal about having breeding dogs tested. I am involved with another breed and have had experience with tests being sent in on the same dog without any identification (on purpose) to see how the 3 tests would turn out. The results were not favorable for Ms. Whiteley (sp). I am just wondering if anyone else has had a similiar experience. ANY input would be helpful. :help: Thank You!


----------

